# Hunter Monday?



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

Might be interested in hitting Hunter Monday. Especially if they get big snow this weekend and the weekend crowds ski in some nice bumps. Interested in stuff like this:

















Anyone?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 6, 2011)

All in !  Plus I will have the new boards

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

powhunter said:


> All in !  Plus I will have the new boards
> 
> steveo



My man! I can't leave town till around 8, but you can hop in with me if you want. Probably will ski till 3-ish.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds good ..lets hope this weather delivers

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 6, 2011)

if they get decent snow, i could do it.  no appts on monday but for that drive it's gotta snow.  i know you care about this too.  deeply.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmmmm....


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> if they get decent snow, i could do it.  no appts on monday but for that drive it's gotta snow.  i know you care about this too.  deeply.



I'm not opposed to remaining flexible and going where the snow is. But Hunter and Mount Snow is about my day trip limit these days.


----------



## belskier (Jan 6, 2011)

*hunter pics*

Fellas - i ski belleayre every weekend, kids are in the programs there, hard to breakaway for a day elsewhere - but been meaning to get to hunter west... i assume these are pics of hunter west?  claires way or something? we dig on upper yahoo over our way, and blockbuster at plattekill, always interested in your views how they compare, etc.

thanks and hope you make the trip and report back

ben


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2011)

belskier said:


> Fellas - i ski belleayre every weekend, kids are in the programs there, hard to breakaway for a day elsewhere - but been meaning to get to hunter west... i assume these are pics of hunter west?  claires way or something? we dig on upper yahoo over our way, and blockbuster at plattekill, always interested in your views how they compare, etc.
> 
> thanks and hope you make the trip and report back
> 
> ben



Hi Ben - welcome! Yeah those are pics of Claire's, but note that's from last March a few days after the epic multi-day dump.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 6, 2011)

belskier said:


> Fellas - i ski belleayre every weekend, kids are in the programs there, hard to breakaway for a day elsewhere - but been meaning to get to hunter west... i assume these are pics of hunter west?  claires way or something? we dig on upper yahoo over our way, and blockbuster at plattekill, always interested in your views how they compare, etc.
> 
> thanks and hope you make the trip and report back
> 
> ben



I will hit the bell this year...Yea looks like hunter or snow for a daytrip though

steveo


----------



## belskier (Jan 6, 2011)

def give a shout if u head over to Bel, i have to give em credit this year on bumps, seems like they are giving it a little more focus early in the season, as example have let onteora go ungroomed all the way down.  looks like relabeled the blue part as black so may be new strategy. also, seems like intend to let belleayre run go as well.  both of those earlier than i recall in prior years.  nothing spectacular but keeps the mountain interesting


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 6, 2011)

*Calling DMC*

I just got a call from a friend of mine who will be DJing at Slopes tomorow night. As part of the deal he get's a room. He's not a skier, but he needs a ride (thats where I come in) I'm not much of a bumper but don't mind doing a little recon... I haven't been to Hunter in 20yrs, any advice on the hotel or what I'm in store for would be apprecaited.  Also DMC had layed out his  stratagey for avoiding weeekend crowds in another thread, if someone could point me in the right direction that would be cool. Thanx, Planx  Oh, I'd hate to pay full price for lift tix so any pointers in that department would be geratley apprecatied as well


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm there just about every Monday..when I'm not somewhere else...so I will be there Monday..been a long time since I skied with you Greg..almost saw you at K last month...meeting spot??/time???


----------



## powhunter (Jan 7, 2011)

How much is hunter supposed to get?? WC says only 6 inches thru sat night

steveo


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2011)

powhunter said:


> How much is hunter supposed to get?? WC says only 6 inches thru sat night
> 
> steveo



I've always wondered how they can predict snow accumulation amounts...cause I don't think its possible...as long as they get something..its better than nothing.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 8, 2011)

Hunters is reporting 10 inches

steveo


----------



## kingslug (Jan 8, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Hunters is reporting 10 inches
> 
> steveo



And ...I'm...not...there..!@#$%^&*(*&^%$#@!


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Hunters is reporting 10 inches
> 
> steveo



I'm still in for Hunter tomorrow. I'll call you later.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 9, 2011)

idk if it was 10" but there was a good pile of fresh fluff on top of that hardpack. Lets call it a variable surface(more like sugar on ice) w/ that fluff accumulating along trail edges & bumps all over the place...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'm still in for Hunter tomorrow. I'll call you later.



Yea lets check the reports tonight...Im definately in for some where..Also have the next 11 days off...Hope the said event happens this week :-D

steveo


----------



## kingslug (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I'll be there...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2011)

Was thing about hitting Hunter on our way from Killington. But, may just ski killington for a couple hours instead.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2011)

kingslug said:


> I'm there just about every Monday..when I'm not somewhere else...so I will be there Monday..been a long time since I skied with you Greg..almost saw you at K last month...meeting spot??/time???



Top of Annapurna, 1 pm? Right at the warning sign? Me and B so far. Anyone else?


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2011)

Reports from today indicate they were blowing on 'Purna with some good bumps forming. On it tomorrow.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> Top of Annapurna, 1 pm? Right at the warning sign? Me and B so far. Anyone else?



Should be up there around 10:30 ish ..Will call ya when I get up there

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Should be up there around 10:30 ish ..Will call ya when I get up there
> 
> steveo



Aiming for a similar arrival time. You can hop in with us if you want. But I need to be _rolling out of there_ by 3:30 so not sure if that works for you.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 9, 2011)

Kristine skied Purna today..said it was best run on the hill..less wind damage..which blew everything else off..
1pm warning sign..i b there.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2011)

Or whenever. Sounds like we'll be lapping 'Purna.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 10, 2011)

I was tempted to join you guys today, but I took last Wednesday off to demo and buy new skis so it wasn't in the cards. 

I'm sure you will enjoy Purna, I certainly did many times over yesterday in between skiing with my 8 year old who is now skiing from the top of the hill on single blacks.

Blowing on Clair's too but that was flat so I'm sure you guys will ignore it. Don't overlook 42nd street which has alot of nice lines especially next to the fence skier's right. 

Looking to get back up there Thurs or Fri this week. Anyone else?


----------



## lerops (Jan 10, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Oh, I'd hate to pay full price for lift tix so any pointers in that department would be geratley apprecatied as well


Potters Brothers for the discounted tickets. It is in Kingston. They have other ships too, if another one is more convenient for you. Should be on tehir website.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 12, 2011)

JimG. said:


> I was tempted to join you guys today, but I took last Wednesday off to demo and buy new skis so it wasn't in the cards.
> 
> I'm sure you will enjoy Purna, I certainly did many times over yesterday in between skiing with my 8 year old who is now skiing from the top of the hill on single blacks.
> 
> ...




Depending on snow totals I may be there thursday...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 13, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Depending on snow totals I may be there thursday...



Going tomorrow.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 14, 2011)

Hopefully they groom the west side ...it could use it.


----------

